# fpapiop.dll



## some81 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi everyone 
I really need your help, im looking for this dynamic link fpapiop.dll file and non of the search engines helped. Im working on my Final year project and the only thing stopping me is this file. 

Google found it but the web site was spanish and it didnt translate it all. If anyone has this dynamic link pls post the link so i could download it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would help if we knew what application this DLL was a part of. What is this project? From that Spanish page, this appears to be part of a proprietary package, what do you need it for?


----------

